# Miracles Aquarium Stand



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

After looking high and low for a good solid wood/plywood aquarium stand for my upcoming 90G I'm seriously considering going with Miracles. They have a really good reputation, however, they don't have many good pictures of their stands on their site. Naturally I'm wondering how their stands look up close and how they are constructed. So I was wondering if anyone on here has a Miracles stand and wouldn't mind taking some pictures of the outside and especially the inside.

Some of the things I'm wondering about are ... is the stand basically a plywood box or is there some sort of structure inside and plywood placed over that structure? Do they use plywood for the front or is the front (around the doors) solid wood. If they use plywood for the front, did they add veneer to the edges or is there exposed plywood when you open the doors?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## wolfewill (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought a Miracles aquarium complete with a metal stand, no cabinet or finishing though. It's just a square, black, steel pipe frame. I could take pictures if you want?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
'If they use plywood for the front, did they add veneer to the edges or is there exposed plywood when you open the doors?"

Don't know a lot about them, but the rails and stiles of the doors would be solid wood for sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Miracles does not make stands itself. They ordering these from 3rd party. You will get better quality and cheaper (yes, it happens sometimes) if you order it from the Member 50seven

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wolfewill (Sep 16, 2013)

The stand is required for the 5 year guarantee for a Miracles aquarium (on-site, custom build). Otherwise the guarantee is for only 1 year. And, yes they do go to a third party to build their stands but they stand by the stand they provide regardless (5 yr warrantee with vs 1 yr warrantee without).


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

sig said:


> Miracles does not make stands itself. They ordering these from 3rd party. You will get better quality and cheaper (yes, it happens sometimes) if you order it from the Member 50seven


Hi, I've reached out to 50seven over a month ago, unfortunately he's been very busy and is yet to get back to me with a quote. I've also looked into other carpenters but the quotes I've been getting have been very high for a basic stand ($2000+).

Thanks,
Harry


----------

